# Spike's Ballet



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Do do do do








do do do (tip toe)








do do do(twirl)








do DO do DO do








Thank you, thank you (Spike takes a bow  )









I hope you enjoyed Spike's Ballet


Ps. I will be ok, I think :wacko:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Such a character! Love the bow!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmm.....im pretty sure i heard the nutcracker suite while i looked at these pics!! lmao....u just have cockatiel loony fever like the rest of us!


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG... I am cracking up... I love the expression on his face... too, too funny!!!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I can never get over how much I LOVE Spike. lol. He is just so cute, great pictures. How do you take such great pictures of him???


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  Spike is such a talented guy  I could be biased though 




Raven2322 said:


> I can never get over how much I LOVE Spike. lol. He is just so cute, great pictures. How do you take such great pictures of him???



Lots of practise with my Nikon d200 and sb800 flash


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Awwww~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Excellent photos, you always take such good photos.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks .........


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

:rofl: Oh Spike!


----------



## pearly2 (May 12, 2009)

beautiful Cockatiel :yes:


----------



## Coolguy101 (May 14, 2009)

Very nice, I make mine dance every night time before they go to bed. They learn quickly.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Spike...what a handsome hunk you are 

Great Pix...and I love that little smile he has.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  I just love him  He is such a good bird most of the time


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2009)

awwww gorgeous!!! beautiful pictures =D


----------

